# Your Perfect After-Life



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you could choose, what kind of after-life would you have?

Mine would be one where you would continue to learn new things, you had the ability to take on either a spiritual or physical form, and you could still have a dog.

Oh yes, and there must be really good chocolate available for those days when you choose to be in physical form.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I'll just be completely happy to find out there IS an afterlife! Beyond that, short of pitchforks and an all-day, everyday indoor barbecue, I'll make due with whatever comes.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Eternal autumn. Cool sunny days, falling leaves, crisp nights with a black sky peppered with stars and a crescent moon.

Oh, and some companionship.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Is that a good thing jdubbya?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Death hopefully. I don't want to be a zombie.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Eternal autumn. Cool sunny days, falling leaves, crisp nights with a black sky peppered with stars and a crescent moon.
> 
> Oh, and some companionship.


i agree with you....that would be the ideal after life


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

For my after-life to be perfect It would just need to have you there Roxy (and dog, there would need to be dogs too ... and Halloween can we get to have Halloween too?)
.
.
.
.
.
(and can I get Bettie Page, Elle MacPherson, and Xena too)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Funny you should post this, as I was just discussing this the other day. When I got whacked on the head, I was "out" for a while and had the most realistic, awesome dream. I was in a huge mall, shopping...but for some reason I had a P-Diddy-like entourage with me. We went gallavanting through the mall, shopping...we had wads of cash.
Then I woke up. Was that heaven? hell? I don't know!! LOL. Does that mean that we all go shopping when we're dead?

I really don't believe in an afterlife, but hope I'll be pleasantly surprised & be wrong.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

There will be dogs in my afterlife too...I will be happily decomposing into the surrounding soil when a wandering basset hound catches my scent, tears me apart, rolls in my putrescence, and carries my bones home as a gift for some unsuspecting young couple. He will sneak a femur into the kitchen thru the back doggie door, and losing interest in his find leave it in the middle of the kitchen floor, where an unwatched toddler will pick it up and proceed to suckle herself to sleep. The dog goes upstairs to the master bedroom, jumps up on the bed, and gives it a good long roll, transferring all the remaining slop stuck in his fur onto a very expensive silk comforter.

no need to fear death with all this to look forward to.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I would love it if my afterlife was like a beautiful Autumn night. Full moon, cool air....I don't like it too warm. I certainly hope there will be pets; I'd be lost without my pets. And my music, too. So I guess the perfect afterlife for me, (being a Halloween lover, music lover, and animal lover), would be something with a huge pipe organ that I could play on, and a nice creepy costume for me to wear while I do that. 

Oh look! I'm spending my afterlife as the Phantom of the Opera!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

My "Perfect" Afterlife would be just having my Beloved Family around me.
That is my idea of Heaven.
That and Never having to work another day in my life.
I MUST also have my Pets surrounding me. I just wouldn't be happy without a Bevy of Critters around me.
And for those who are wondering if there is an Afterlife, YES! There IS an Afterlife and I have been to the world of Spirits.
My Family and Loved Ones were there.
It is Warm, Beautiful, Loving, Clean, more wonderful than Anything that can possibly be imagined right here on Earth.
Yes - there is also Shopping on the Other Side.
There are Malls, Towns, Villages, Any kind of Shopping experience a body could want.
Anything we have here, the Other Side has, only more Grand than Anything that you could possibly imagine here.


----------

